# Is BCA(Indian University) considered as ICT degree for ACS??



## ranand (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,

I would like to apply for ACS for my wife.

She has done BCA(completed in 2009) from IGNOU and PGDST(CDAC, completed in 2010). Got three years work experience.

My question: -
Is BCA (Bachelor in Computer Applications) considered as ICT major? I mean, will they deduct only 2 years for ACS suitability? You see, she has worked only for three years.

Thanks in advance,
Rajiv


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

BCA consider as diploma equiavalent


----------



## ranand (Dec 23, 2013)

jayptl said:


> BCA consider as diploma equiavalent



Are you sure that BCA is equivalent to Diploma? 
It's a three year degree program at Indian universities.

Thanks,
Rajiv


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Ignou falls under section 2 in classification of Indian universities as per aqf (Australian qualification equivalence). Hence a second class or above is required for your qualification to be considered as equal to aqf bachelors.

This information is available in country education profiles which is maintained by noosr Australian government which is what is used to evaluate your qualification. Unfortunately there is a fee for the same.

However if your wife has attained a percentage of 50 or above, I can confirm that it will be evaluated at the level of aqf bachelors and you can claim 15 points.

With regards to how many years acs will deduct, that will depend on how many computer subjects were involved and is purely something ACS will evaluate based on the transcripts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Suds7 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone know if BCA from Pune University considered as equivalent to Diploma?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Suds7 said:


> Anyone know if BCA from Pune University considered as equivalent to Diploma?


It's equivalent to aqf bachelors.


----------



## ranand (Dec 23, 2013)

snarayan said:


> Ignou falls under section 2 in classification of Indian universities as per aqf (Australian qualification equivalence). Hence a second class or above is required for your qualification to be considered as equal to aqf bachelors.
> 
> This information is available in country education profiles which is maintained by noosr Australian government which is what is used to evaluate your qualification. Unfortunately there is a fee for the same.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.

Does that mean - 

1) if my wife has more than 50% marks in BCA (IGNOU) then it will be considered as a bachelor degree? 

2)She has only three years experience in software industry, so they will deduct 2 years from her experience, and she will ACS positively done. Is this assumption correct?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Rajiv


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

ranand said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


Hi

My BCA from GNDU, Amritsar has been assessed as AQF Degree with major in computers by ACS.

Cheers
Dev


----------



## Nanhi (Jan 16, 2014)

*Bca*



sevnik0202 said:


> Hi
> 
> My BCA from GNDU, Amritsar has been assessed as AQF Degree with major in computers by ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi....how many years of experience ACS needs to assess Indian BCA. Thanx...


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

Atleast 5 years to claim 5 points for experience.


----------



## sumeet.sh (Jan 5, 2014)

hi 
i do have 3-years diploma(CSE) and B.Tech(CSE) if my degree considered as ICT degree for ACS.. ??


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

For B.C.A Bachelor of Computer Applications.

Can i show experience 20+ hours along side studies to get positive ACS skills assesment.

I wanna apply after i finish my degree and don't wanna wait to gain 2 years experience after degree.


have 7 each in ielts - 10 points
brother in australia - 10 points
b.c.a degree - 15 points
age - 30 points
total 65

is it possible to get acs assesment with experience along side studies ?

Thank you.


----------



## tushar_bh (Apr 11, 2014)

I have done BCA from ignou, it has been considered as ICT major but not closely related to ANZSCO 263111. So they have deducted 4 yrs.


----------



## mani13 (Nov 29, 2014)

I am also done BCA from IGNOU and experience of 5 years as software engineer.

I am also looking to apply for ACS.

Guys any website to check how ACS evaluate BCA from IGNOU.

Please share any knowledge you have I will share my side of knowledge.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

sumitsagar said:


> For B.C.A Bachelor of Computer Applications.
> 
> Can i show experience 20+ hours along side studies to get positive ACS skills assesment.
> 
> ...


I am sorry to say that you will not be able to claim points for experience along side studies.


----------



## sevnik0202 (Apr 26, 2013)

mani13 said:


> I am also done BCA from IGNOU and experience of 5 years as software engineer.
> 
> I am also looking to apply for ACS.
> 
> ...


It will be evaluated as a Bachelors Degree with Major in Computing.


----------



## manish007 (Apr 19, 2016)

*BCA Degree assesment*

I have completed my BCA degree from HNGU and i have a 2 years of networking department so, there is possibility to asses my degree and what kind of documents needed for that.


----------



## SK_AUS (Feb 19, 2015)

sevnik0202 said:


> Atleast 5 years to claim 5 points for experience.


Hi Sevnik0202- I have done my BCA and the MCA regular (3 years each) and then I have 3.5 years of experience in relevant domain.

What would be the best approach to get maximum points on education and experience?

If BCA is considered ICT major that should fetch 15 points on education and then, 3 years of experience would fetch 5 points or would ACS deduct 2 years?

If I get myself evaluated on MCA, can I get 15 for education and 5 on experience considering MCA would be counted towards 2 years of training or something?

Also, I am working in a Techno-functional role any idea which code would apply? 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
SK


----------

